# Hedgehog acting different after travel?



## alexislyne

Okay, so. I got my hedgehog at the age of 3-4 weeks on February 22nd, 2014. So I have had him for two months. He has been living peacefully in my relatively quiet room with a light on in the day and light radio playing in the background when I am not home, so he does not get used to the complete silence. I also handle him every single day.

I live in both Louisiana and in Texas, having split parents that live in different states. Therefore, I have to visit my dad in Texas every few months. This is the first time that I would be taking my hedgehog, Hammish, to Texas, because it is the first time that I have him when visiting. So, it is Hammish's first car ride/travel/new environment other than in my room in Louisiana.

I traveled the six hour drive with Hammish to my dad's in Texas and he did great. I kept him in his plastic bin home that he is always in so that he would be comfortable. I got here, in Texas, and put him into the room my sister and I stay in. It is usually my little half sister's room and she has all of her toys in it, so she sometimes plays in it when we are here. My hedgehog is not used to this type of noise, I'm sure, but seemed to be doing just fine when I went to handle him around the day time. I usually handle him at nights around 11:00 or so, but he did just fine no matter the time I came to hold him.

*He acted completely normal for about five days into the visit here.* Everytime I went to handle him, he let me pick him up just after her uncurled out of his ball when I'd pick his igloo up off of him. I would get him and hold him like always. *Then, lastnight, he changed.* I went to go pick him up and he began running madly around his bin and eating out of his bowl randomly. I thought this was peculiar and tried to pick him up, but he popped and hissed crazily. He NEVER does this!!! I then found a way to get him and he ran across the floor away from me and tried anything he could to hide. I finally got him with a towel and put him back into his cage. He ran madly again. So i put his igloo back in and he ran under it, hissing and popping.

I thought that maybe this was because I hadn't been handling him at night anymore, instead I had been in the day when I had more time, but then I tried to hold him again today. *Today, he was the same uncontrollable way.* I tried hard to hold him and he ran to hide somewhere again. This time, hiding in my bag of clothes from home. When I try to hold him, he squirms out of my hand and has even made himself fall a small distance into his cage.. He also takes one hind leg and itches a bit and then runs around wildly again..

*Is this random, sudden crazy behavior because it is a new environment? Why doesn't he let me pick him up or handle him all of a sudden? Why did this sudden change of behavior happen after five complete days into being in this new environment? Will his calm, normal behavior come back when I go home and have him there in his original environment for a while? How long should I wait to handle him, since he will not let me?*


----------



## Lilysmommy

I deleted your other thread, only one post is needed. 

I wouldn't assume it's due to change in environment since it's already been five days with him acting normal. I would look for other possible causes first. Check him over as carefully as you can. Does he have any quills that might be stabbing him? How often is he scratching? Does he scratch at one place in particular? What kind of bedding do you use for him? His behavior sounds like it could potentially be mites, especially if he's scratching frantically. 

Other possibilities - any unusual smells or sounds in the area that would have just started? Is anyone using a supersonic rodent deterrent? Does he have a head tilt at all, or anything look off with his ears? What about yourself - do you have any new smells on you, from other animals or anything else? New perfume, new deodorant, etc.? Will he let anyone else hold him, or his behavior the same regardless of who it is?

Just in case, if his behavior doesn't improve, it might be worth a vet visit to make sure he's okay health-wise. Usually sudden behavior changes can indicate something up with health. If you don't have a vet around your dad's house, I'd start looking so you can get him checked out. If he has mites or an ear infection, that'd also require a vet visit.


----------



## alexislyne

I thought the same, he had been fine for a few days already and then, BAM, all of a sudden!

And that's the problem, I can't even hold him, yet alone contain the guy. He literally will not let me hold him! I had a hard time getting him with a towel a few times and he would squirm and fidget around all he could to get away from me. And he scratches a few times in between about, I'd say 5-10 minutes while running frantically around his bin. 

The only unusual smell I can think of on me, during the last three days, has been maybe Aloe Vera and some Johnson's baby lotion, because I had gotten a really bad sunburn just three days ago. So I have been coating myself pretty regularly and off and on wash my hands after I apply the stuff depending on how much soaks into my hands or not. I don't think there is any other new new smells within the last three days other than that on me.. But no, no unusual head tilt that I have noticed.. And I can't get close enough to him or hold him still enough to look at his ears for anything. I typically don't have others hold him, because it's always been me, so, I'd assume he would not react greatly towards others, either...

When I get back to Louisiana (tomorrow I will be traveling back) I will try to make a vet appointment... 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Ahh...it could be an extreme reaction to the aloe vera or baby lotion. It may be that the smell's not completely coming off even when you wash your hands, and considering how sensitive their noses are, he might be picking up on it. Does he ever give you a chance to observe him in his cage other than when you put him back in after handling? Does he act the same whether you've just handled him or not? Besides the scratching (which may still indicate it's a different cause), his reaction sounds very similar to Lily's reaction when I tried to put lanolin on her dry ears. I thought she was having an allergic reaction to it at first because she reacted so badly - huffing, hissing balled up, popping, everything. She stayed quilled up & huffy all night after that, which was completely out of the ordinary for her. 

I still wouldn't rule out something like mites though, given the scratching. If you do eventually get a chance, still give him a good look if you can, and keep an eye on his eating, drinking, and activity otherwise.


----------



## alexislyne

Maybe so.. He doesn't really sit still long enough for me to look at him most of the time, but maybe I will try to look at his ears later. What do their ears look like if they have mites, so I know what to look for..? And he acts mean and huffy, popping, hissy at me whether I'm trying to hold him or if I've just taken the igloo off of him and he sees me, basically. I would try to stick my fingers next to him to smell me and he'd get all mean again, hissy and whatnot. But maybe this is the aloe and lotion he isn't used to..?

And yeah, I will try my best to look for other signs.. Which is so hard 'cause he wont let me get near him and runs so quickly around..

So far his eating and drinking seems normal.. Feces as well...


----------



## alexislyne

Lilysmommy said:


> Ahh...it could be an extreme reaction to the aloe vera or baby lotion. It may be that the smell's not completely coming off even when you wash your hands, and considering how sensitive their noses are, he might be picking up on it.


OH MY GOODNESS. Thank you so much Lilysmommy, you were completely right about the smells! I just got home today in Louisiana and I took a shower with all of my normal things and went to see Hammish and he smelled my fingers and even let me pet him! I then was able to pick him up and let him potty. And now, as I write this post, I am snuggling him in my shirt. I am so happy that he is back to normal. Would have never known that the smells from the aloe and lotion impacted his behavior that much!

Thank you for your help! 
--Hammish's mom


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oh good, I'm so glad that was the cause instead of anything health-wise! They can be total divas about smells they don't like, that's for sure. :roll: I'm glad he's forgiven you & is snuggling again too.


----------

